# Comportement de la batterie sur iPad Air 2 ?



## steffzen (21 Juillet 2015)

Salut à tous,


J'aimerais savoir si de nos jours sur les iPad comme le Air 2 la batterie est de même type que sur les macbook air et pro et si  elle a le même comportement par rapport aux charges, aux cycles etc... ?
Je veux dire peut-on comme sur un macbook air et pro brancher l'iPad n'importe quand, le laisser branché etc... y a t'il aussi un switch quand la batterie est pleine afin de ne pas user les cycles... ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Juillet 2015)

Faut arrêter avec ça... Tu branches quand tu as besoin, tu débranches quand tu as besoin... C'est dur de faire plus simple non?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2015)

On est plus y a 20 ans avec des batteries à effet de mémoire quoi... La seule chose à éviter, c'est de pas laisser la batterie trop longtemps à faible charge, sinon tu flingue sa durée de vie (je te ferais pas un court de chimie sur le sujet)


----------

